# Hot babe with the best legs I ever seen



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Look at those gams - can't tell me those aren't about the best legs you ever seen. She's a juvenile Black-Neck Stilt, she came in down and couldn't stand we thought she might have broken those magnficent legs, but it turned out she was just so weak from a bad G.I. infection that she was almost a goner, we got some anti-biotics down her and some good food and after two days she is now standing on her own again, looks like she is going be OK and might make it out again before the migration - we hope, wish her lck or give a little prayer for her it's going to be close if she can get well enough to make it south B4 it's too late. We also got a Snowy Egret too I'll post pictures of him tomorrow - too tired tonight.

NAB 










She got a pretty face too, look at that beak.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a beauty, Nab! Bless you and your associates for assisting all these wonderful birds!

Terry

PS: Shame on you! Did George get you to join the D.O.M. club? Gams, indeed!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL  

She is a beauty, and I'm so glad she is getting better.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Well that's me disaapointed.......Nice picture though.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, thank you - that is one beautiful bird. Such a sweet face.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow, she is a beautiful little bird. How tall is she now? She looks so tiny.

Feather


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

The eyes are beautiful! She's so sweet.  

What will happen to her if she's too late for migration?

Suzanna


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

SueC said:


> What will happen to her if she's too late for migration?
> 
> Suzanna


Fed Ex?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I was scrolling up through the forums and saw "Hot Babe..." with Alvin's name underneath.

I thought that he NO longer thought he was "dead!"

INSTEAD, I find "Stilts"...what a *magnificent* bird! I, too, hope that h/she makes a full recovery...doubt if h/she would like Fed Ex though...LOL

Well, Alvin, the fact that you were "disappointed" is a GOOD sign that you are on your way to "recovery!"


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Feather said:


> Wow, she is a beautiful little bird. How tall is she now? She looks so tiny.
> 
> Feather


She's only about 10 inches right now - she will get bigger (16+ inches) when she reaches adulthood, she's also very underweight because of the infection, but she will start filling out again now that she's getting well and eating good food. If she misses the migration window we will probably drive her down south and release her down past Vegas along the Colorado river she would be able to make it safely from there.

NAB


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, you are certainly getting your share of beautiful birds, though the circumstances could be better. Pretty cool that you can help her catch up with the migrating birds if needed.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Nab, 


Wow! She is sure a cutie..!


Those Legs are so long, I had to scroll just to see 'em...


Amazing...surreal even...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Nab,

Thank you for the information. She really is a special little bird.

Feather


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Update on the new patients*

Here's a little update on our new patients, the little Black Neck Stilt is up all the time now, and has gained about 3 oz. weight since coming in, looks like the infection is pretty much cleared up. Same for the Snowy Egret, he has gained about 3 oz. and no signs of infection. 

Stilt feathers are looking much better too now that she can preen herself again.










Same for the Snowy Egret, he can preen himself again and it looks like they will both make it in time for release unless the winter starts early of something.










Sadly the power line Golden Eagle is still showing signs of nerve damage, she won't lift her wings and is still having involuntary neck spasms, we're keeping her on high protien diet and supplements and we hope she may come along but it's going to be a long recovery if she makes it back, looks like we will have to keep two GEs over the winter. Say a little prayer for her or wish her luck if you are so inclined, she will need all the help she can get.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear the Snowy Egret & the Black Neck stilt are doing so well, but I'm sorry to hear the Golden Eagle is still having nerve problems. I will send a special prayer out for her. I guess you have tried all the nerve tonics and vitamin and mineral supplements then?

I see you all use the Chux pads, aren't they great?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I see you all use the Chux pads, aren't they great?*

They're a miracle, with 12 indoor 4x4x4 cages if we had to use bath towels or something that required wshing we would wear out a washing machine about once a month. When you're dealing with injured or infected birds "sterile" becomes a major important factor, last thing you want is an already sick bird getting yet another kind of infection from the surroundings. They help a lot.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nabisho said:


> They're a miracle, with 12 indoor 4x4x4 cages if we had to use bath towels or something that required wshing we would wear out a washing machine about once a month. When you're dealing with injured or infected birds "sterile" becomes a major important factor, last thing you want is an already sick bird getting yet another kind of infection from the surroundings. They help a lot.
> 
> NAB



Yep, you just don't know how great they are until you use them. I absolutely LOVE using them with any birds that have coccidiosis, it is amazing how much wetness they hold. I have also used them to line a few cages out in the coop, it amazes me how their claws/nails just don't get stuck in the Chux.

It would be a wonderful tool for all rehabbers to use.

I have a sticky on "Chux" and will refer your thread to it. 

...sorry about changing the subject here


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WARM HEALING THOUGHTS AND HUGS FOR THE MAGNIFICENT GOLDEN EAGLE !!

WE WISH HIM ALL THE BEST!!

Do keep us updated...


----------

